# Any gravel / dirt road type events planned this winter in Maryland



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of any gravel / dirt road type "gravel-grinder" events planned this winter in Maryland/ DC / Virginia?

I am not seeing anything yet on: Upcoming Events |


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Search for Monster CX (not really CX, but that's what it's called) at Pochontas State Park just outside of Richmond, VA. Can't remember the date off the top of my head, but it's in the later part of February. There were close to 800 participants last year - super fun event, and the promoter does a great job of making it a really fun event for everyone.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't mind travelling a few hours to ride, but I am especially interested in un-paved route suggestions close to Baltimore County.


----------

